# in-gound hot tub



## honeydooo (Sep 15, 2013)

I have sketched some plans to build a deck off my master bedroom.  I would like to include a hot tub that is sunken so entering he hot tub is simply stepping down into it. 

I want this deck built at the same finished level as the master bedroom.  The grade of my yard in only about 4-6" below the finished floor of the master.  I do have a french drain running along the area but its only another 6" deep.

I expect to put a retaining wall around the hot tub and build the deck over this dug out area.

Has anyone been involved with installing a sunken hot tub? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 15, 2013)

Really what you want to do is build two decks one for the tub and one above. In your case I would do the foundation so that 2x10 treated joist would sit on that at the level of the bottom of the tub and build a wall on two sides of the tub as wall as around the outside to carry the joists for the upper deck. And welcome to the site.


----------



## Blue Jay (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a sunken hot tub in my home. I did not have to do any digging as the porch floor was enough above grade to have only 6" from floor to the top of the hot tub. To make it easier to work on I purchased a car hoist off of E-bay and set the tub on top of it, now all I have to do to work on it is to push a button and up comes the hot tub.


----------



## Admin (Sep 16, 2013)

Can you post your plans?


----------



## Blue Jay (Sep 16, 2013)

Austin said:


> Can you post your plans?



Will try to come up with some. It was done in my head while building our log home.


----------



## Admin (Sep 20, 2013)

Any luck?
.............


----------

